# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Dự ớn trục A mini.

## GORLAK

Sưu tầm đc cái hộp số Harmonic 1:80, ráng mua thêm cái mâm mini cho đủ bộ, dự tính lên trục A mini cho máy CNC chạy trụ tròn, các bác có ý kiến hay hay chém mạnh tay đi ợ.




Mâm cặp siêu mỏng mini 65mm, hộp số Harmonic 1:80 đường kính 80mm.

----------


## Nam CNC

mâm cặp này không ngon do kết nối ren thuận cốt trong 16mm, do đó khi phay là 2 chiều , có nguy cơ giữa đường rớt cái mâm cặp luôn , nên chọn cái mâm nào kết nối bằng mấy con lục giác đó , cái mâm trên hình chuyên dùng cho máy tiện quay 1 chiều.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác này có cái mâm cặp nhỏ xinh giống của em ghê , cái của em vứt xó lúc sờ vào bị xỉn tí 

mới lắp lên chả có time nghich

----------


## GORLAK

> bác này có cái mâm cặp nhỏ xinh giống của em ghê , cái của em vứt xó lúc sờ vào bị xỉn tí 
> 
> mới lắp lên chả có time nghich


Y chang luôn. Mà nghe bác Nam chém thấy buồn quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì bác nói chém mạnh vào mà , em có 1 cái 3 chấu và 4 chấu kiểu này mà , thấy kết nối bằng ren là hợp trục A cho phay rồi , còn tiện là quá hợp. Bác chủ nghiên cứu chơi thêm con ốc cấy ren ngược giống cái đầu khoan xem sao , lúc ấy khỏi rợ tuôn ren ngược khi phay 2 chiều.

----------


## GORLAK

> thì bác nói chém mạnh vào mà , em có 1 cái 3 chấu và 4 chấu kiểu này mà , thấy kết nối bằng ren là hợp trục A cho phay rồi , còn tiện là quá hợp. Bác chủ nghiên cứu chơi thêm con ốc cấy ren ngược giống cái đầu khoan xem sao , lúc ấy khỏi rợ tuôn ren ngược khi phay 2 chiều.


E nghĩ ra đc cách cố định nó rồi bác, hehhehhe

----------


## anhcos

Sao không chụp thẳng mặt sau cái mâm cặp với mặt của hộp số cho dễ hình dung bác?

----------


## GORLAK

Có luôn:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạng mâm cặp này kết nối hơi căng thẳng, tìm ông thợ tiện cao tay tiện cũng không phải dễ ăn  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

Cái hộp số có 1 món mà ít khi các bác thấy, đó là 1 chốt định tâm đi theo hộp số. Bây giờ tiện dễ òm, tiện 1 mặt bích có đầu ren như datasheet của nó, lõi khoét thông bằng kích cỡ chốt định tâm, gắn vào là bảo đảm ngay giữa. Còn tiện thì mình có máy, tự sướng thì khoái hơn là ra ngoài năn nỉ.

----------


## Gamo

> Hehe dạng mâm cặp này kết nối hơi căng thẳng, tìm ông thợ tiện cao tay tiện cũng không phải dễ ăn


Tên Go-Lắc chuyên đi tiện thuê đấy bác  :Cool:

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thế thì thất lễ với cao nhân quá  :Big Grin: . Em mà leo lên máy tiện thì tiện cả ngày không xong  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

Các bác chém quad, e có học cơ khí ngày nào đâu, toàn mò youtube.

----------


## GORLAK

Trong cái khó ló ra sáng kiến ợ, loay hoay hoài nghe bác Nam chém đang chạy sợ nó rớt ra e cũng ê răng, ngó nghiên 1 hồi tháo banh cái mâm ra đi đo lỗ quất luôn.





Ghép vào cứng ngắc, khỏi sợ nó nhảy ra lúc đang làm việc:

----------

CKD, Ona

----------


## Ga con

Sao không làm âm lỗ ốc luôn, thế rồi gá phôi trong lòng 3 con ốc thôi không nó lại cấn.

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

> Sao không làm âm lỗ ốc luôn, thế rồi gá phôi trong lòng 3 con ốc thôi không nó lại cấn.
> 
> Thanks.


Âm luôn cũng đc bác, nhưng mà e khoan bằng tay, âm cái đầu ốc phải dùng lưỡi khoan lớn, sợ nó hư luôn cái phần thịt còn dư chút xíu nên thôi, với lại để vầy còn cân chỉnh tâm cho cái mâm, 1 phần là cv của e ko kẹp phôi sát mâm đc, phải có tool chế nên cũng ko cần thiết.

----------


## Ga con

Thế thì dùng ốc lả, lắp mà không cần khoét sâu.

À, trước em cũng xài cái hộp giống này. Chỗ bích mặt đầu của hộp số (phần quay của hộp số) có 1 cái rãnh lõm xuống, rãnh này nguyên bản có lắp 1 cái vòng shield ngăn nước vào hộp số.
Bác lắp thì nên lắp thêm cái shield cho nó an toàn.

Mà hình như trong hình cái mâm cặp lại nhỏ hơn phần quay của hộp số, không lắp được cái shield rồi.

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

Bác nói e mới nhớ, ko sao ợ, e tiện 1 cái long đền mỏng cho nó là đc.

----------


## GORLAK

TIện ngay 1 cắi nắp che cho cái hộp số, chống nước từ hông vào và từ miệng mâm vào luôn.

----------


## GORLAK

Một buổi chiều T7....

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## hung1706

hehe công phu quá  :Big Grin: 
Lỡ phay hốc cho nó lọt rồi sao bác không làm 2 cái tai 2 bên để khoan lỗ bắt ốc xuống mặt bàn cho tiện nhỉ, có thêm chốt định vị càng tốt. 
Chỉ ngoại trừ khả năng bác tính kẹp thẳng lên ê-tô thoai

----------


## GORLAK

Phôi dựng lên nó cao quá nên mình ko làm đc bác, có 1 miếng nhôm làm chân, đang có mấy phương án, có thêm chống tâm nhưng chưa làm.

----------


## huuminhsh

chống tâm bác định làm như thế nào ? bác có định làm con trước rồi khóa chống tâm các kiểu ko ?cái thành bác dùng dao nào mà lưỡi dài thế ?

----------


## GORLAK

Tính để trục A nó lên 1 thanh trượt, chống tâm trượt trên đó, dài mã 400 thôi. Đang kiếm loại ray bản lớn 50 hoặc 60 làm thành nguyên combo, tháo lắp cho nhanh.

----------


## huuminhsh

chế luôn tấm đế khỏi phải set tâm mỗi lần gá a kaka.bác định khóa con trượt như thế nào ?

----------


## GORLAK

Chắc ko xài thanh trượt, kiếm nhôm định hình loại mỏng chơi chắc cú

----------


## Ga con

> Một buổi chiều T7....


Bắt đầu giống e ngày xưa rồi, có 2 cái khác là mâm cặp e xài TQ 100mm và DC servo chứ không phải step :Cool: 



Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

Có bác nào giải thích giúp e đc ko ợ: khi nhập lệnh G0X100 tjif X sẽ di chuyển 100mm sau đó dừng lại, các trục khác y chang, nhưng trục A của e nó ko như vậy, khi gõ lệnh G01A100 thay vì nó quay 100 phải dừng lại nhưng nó cứ chạy hoài ko dừng, nếu để vậy nó cứ chạy ko dừng. Bác nào có kn vụ này giải thích giúp e.

----------


## CKD

Chạy không ngừng mà DRO nó chạy thế nào vậy bác?

----------


## huuminhsh

> Có bác nào giải thích giúp e đc ko ợ: khi nhập lệnh G0X100 tjif X sẽ di chuyển 100mm sau đó dừng lại, các trục khác y chang, nhưng trục A của e nó ko như vậy, khi gõ lệnh G01A100 thay vì nó quay 100 phải dừng lại nhưng nó cứ chạy hoài ko dừng, nếu để vậy nó cứ chạy ko dừng. Bác nào có kn vụ này giải thích giúp e.


bác xem trên tọa độ max3 trục a nó quay tới 100 rồi quay tiếp hay bác xem trên mâm cặp ?nếu tọa độ trên max 3 đúng thì nhiều khả năng bác chưa khai báo tỉ số truyền trục a rồi

----------


## GORLAK

Trên DRO nó nhảy liên tục luôn, ko dừng, còn vị trí mô phỏng trục A nó cũng cứ quay, các bác coi clip:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Khai xung chưa đúng!

A100 là 100deg.

Bạn coi lại tỉ số truyền và pulse/deg

----------


## CKD

Planet chưa mờ tới mức này, nên chưa biết ý kiến  :Smile: .
Quên tưởng Mach3

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy mình làm như bạn nó chạy đúng 100 nó dừng lại (100 là 100 độ) - Bác setting para defaut rồi set lại thử sao



> Trên DRO nó nhảy liên tục luôn, ko dừng, còn vị trí mô phỏng trục A nó cũng cứ quay, các bác coi clip:

----------


## GORLAK

Nếu sai thì trên DRO vẫn hiện đúng 100 mà trục A nó quay quá thì mới sai, theo e nghĩ là vậy. Còn cái này là nó quay ko dừng là ko phải do set xung sai. Có bác nào cao kiến ko giúp e với, hic....

----------


## GORLAK

> bác xem trên tọa độ max3 trục a nó quay tới 100 rồi quay tiếp hay bác xem trên mâm cặp ?nếu tọa độ trên max 3 đúng thì nhiều khả năng bác chưa khai báo tỉ số truyền trục a rồi


Trên planet nếu gõ lệnh 100 thì nó sẽ chạy tới số 100 sẽ dừng, còn trên thực tế nó chạy sai thi set lại xung thôi, cái này nó chạy ko dừng mới ngộ, nhưng test bằng file gcode thì nó lại dừng, chạy tới hoặc chạy lùi bình thường.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Trên planet nếu gõ lệnh 100 thì nó sẽ chạy tới số 100 sẽ dừng, còn trên thực tế nó chạy sai thi set lại xung thôi, cái này nó chạy ko dừng mới ngộ, nhưng test bằng file gcode thì nó lại dừng, chạy tới hoặc chạy lùi bình thường.


vậy thì nhiều khả năng bác sai cú pháp VD G00 A100.   .có thể thiếu dấu chấm hoặt dấu cách .ủa mà em tưởng nếu dùng G01 thì phải khai báo F chứ nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

Mình thường gõ G0 hơn, XYZ chạy ok mà sao thằng A nó quay ko thèm nghĩ, haizzzz

----------


## GORLAK

Mới chế chống tâm chạy trụ dài

----------

khoa.address, QuyND

----------


## anhcos

Khắc laser trên ống à bác.

----------


## GORLAK

Nó để chạy trụ dài thôi bác,  cắt, khắc, chạy tượng... Khắc laser có món khác nhẹ nhàng hơn.

----------

khoa.address

----------

